# Belt Bag comparison between the Pico, Nano, and Mini



## DIO

I've collected three of the four current Belt Bag sizes, and I love each of them to pieces. Only missing the Micro, but I feel like the Nano does the job of being an in-between size perfectly well.




(I'm 5'6" for reference)

The Mini in Black was my first, and it has been a real workhorse. I carried it most every day for around a year, and still bring it out when I want a bigger bag that isn't a tote. Obviously, it has been well-loved and suffered a bit from heavy usage. But besides the sagging and needing a bit of cleaning, it is holding up quite well for how much I abuse it. The edging and corners are in great condition. I do have to say, it isn't the lightest bag I've ever used, and the strap cannot be worn crossbody (the two smallest sizes have adjustable straps). It also has an unusual pull-down style closure that some people find finicky, but I never had any issues with it. After spending time with the other sizes, the Mini is probably overall the worst/least useful for daily wear, but makes for a great work bag. 



Last year I picked up the Nano in Vintage Pink because I needed a lighter, summery bag in my collection. I don't use it as much as I would like in fall/winter, but it really is a great size for a smaller bag! If they come out with some new interesting colors, I would definitely consider getting another Nano. I do miss the back pocket (on the Mini and Micro) and the feet that are only on the Mini. When deciding between the Micro and Nano, I chose the nano half because of the adjustable strap, and half because I find it the smaller size just a bit cuter.



I had been wanting the Pico since it first came out. It was love at first sight. It's just so tiny! I definitely have a weakness for tiny versions of bigger bags. It can go day to night easily (especially removing the strap for a fancy night out, if those ever happen again) and is actually quite roomy on the inside due to the shape of the Belt Bag. My Samsung Galaxy S20+ fits inside no problem. 



What are your experiences with the different sizes? My impression from the community is that the Micro and Nano are probably in competition for most useful/overall best. How did you decide which size to get?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Thank you so much for the review!!! I've been wanting the pico but I have the Samsung S20 and I can't get out to the boutique to see if my phone fit.  Is it possible for you to get a picture with your S20 inside the pico?


----------



## Venessa84

Very helpful and thorough! I have the nano in the same color...great bag overall. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## IntheOcean

Thank you for the comparison!


----------



## Rarsi

Thanks for this comparison, it is so helpful! I am wanting to get the micro belt bag and I just cannot decide what color I should get. So many lovely ones that Celine does especially for spring/summer but I think it would be best if I stuck with a neutral color.


----------



## DIO

MrsSlocomb said:


> Thank you so much for the review!!! I've been wanting the pico but I have the Samsung S20 and I can't get out to the boutique to see if my phone fit.  Is it possible for you to get a picture with your S20 inside the pico?



Sure! Even with the tough case on it, it slides in no problem. No weird angling or shoving required


----------



## MrsSlocomb

DIO said:


> Sure! Even with the tough case on it, it slides in no problem. No weird angling or shoving required
> View attachment 4981741
> 
> View attachment 4981742


Thanks!


----------



## dioncherry

This is so helpful, thank you.


----------



## vkz92

Amazing comparison! Thanks for being so thorough. Just wondering, between the pico and nano which one is better for everyday use? Or which one do you reach for more? Thank you in advance


----------



## DIO

vkz92 said:


> Amazing comparison! Thanks for being so thorough. Just wondering, between the pico and nano which one is better for everyday use? Or which one do you reach for more? Thank you in advance



I'm reaching for the Pico a lot more, but that is mostly because of the color and aesthetics with the tiny size. For practicality, the Nano is way better. If I had to start over and could only have one luxury bag forever, I would probably go with the Nano in black!


----------



## plasticflask

Wow, I love the size comparison! Thank you so much (especially for the pics with you putting a phone in the Pico haha) I have a Mini and it's basically been a staple workhorse for me like yours. The Pico is so cute though, but I agree with your comment on the Nano sizing being the most practical. I think next Celine bag I'll get will be a Nano as well!


----------



## coniglietta

Thanks for this great comparison! I have been interested in the nano and pico for a long time and seeing the size difference has been super helpful. The vintage pink shade is divine! Will definitely get a belt bag in that color as I'm lacking lighter colors in my collection. Is it hard to care for? Does vintage pink get any color transfer or have you treated the leather?


----------



## DIO

coniglietta said:


> Thanks for this great comparison! I have been interested in the nano and pico for a long time and seeing the size difference has been super helpful. The vintage pink shade is divine! Will definitely get a belt bag in that color as I'm lacking lighter colors in my collection. Is it hard to care for? Does vintage pink get any color transfer or have you treated the leather?


I haven't had any issues with color transfer! The leather on these bags is the most fuss-free of any bags I've ever had. I don't feel like I have to baby them at all. Easy to just wipe down when it needs a cleaning!


----------



## switchdance

Great comparison. Thanks so much for taking the time to post. I do find the closure a bit finicky too. 

My preference is for the Pico for running round.


----------



## acquiredtaste

So I tried the nano and the micro, but I ultimately walked away with the micro in black because I loved the back pocket and the slip pockets. Is it just me but the size difference is so small, that i didn’t mind going for the bigger size? And I compared the size with my alma bb. It just didn’t feel right buying another bag with the same size.  I’m not gonna lie though, I might want a nano size in black lol.
That nano looks so gorgeous though. Celine really does their colors well.


----------



## pearlgrass

Thanks for sharing the helpful info and I love your beautiful Celine Belt bag collection! I do particularly love the nano size   It's perfect for everyday use!


----------



## earthygirl

The nano size is perfect for me. It doesnt look bulky worn crossbody, has the easy magnetic closure and adjustable strap and this size looks nice when handheld and in the crook of the arm also. I find the micro and mini heavy and bulky.  The pico is adorable but looks best worn crossbody and the kind of silly on me when handheld or worn on the crook of the arm.


----------



## natpang

I got a pico and nano.  Pico is very cute and it does fit in lots of my stuff.


----------



## tpm1224

Thank you for the comparison. I just picked up my first belt bag, and my first Celine bag for that matter.  I went with the grey micro size and I am in love love love with this bag.  I am using it for work, but am also considering adding a black in the nano size for weekends and running around.  But I am not super impressed on the width of the strap. It looks awfully thin and not sure if it will dig in the shoulder.   

Also reading your post validates my urge to add more belt bags!  Like I said, I want to add a black nano for everyday/weekend and a light taupe micro size for spring/summer.


----------



## Kekebabe

Which size can fit a 13' laptop?


----------



## excessivecloset

Kekebabe said:


> Which size can fit a 13' laptop?


None. I have the mini (light taupe), which is the largest size, and it will not fit a laptop. It does, however, fit my 11" iPad with magic keyboard quite nicely!


----------



## bec56

Very helpful! I love the mini one on you!


----------



## jojoba25

Very informative thread! Can someone here who owns a pico belt bag kindly let me know how long the strap drop is on the longest setting?

Thanks


----------



## lux_and_learning

probably the best size comparison I've personally seen, thank you for this! I have the nano belt bag in light taupe and LOVE IT. When I want to dress it up, I add a dior mitzvah scarf to the handle and remove the strap to carry it by the bag handle


----------

